# CHEAP ultra-clear acrylic containers



## nykxx (Feb 21, 2018)

I've been looking for a better, and still relatively cheap, alternative to mismatched and cloudy Tupperware containers for a while now. Yesterday, I finally found some containers that would work for me. They're actually _shoe boxes_ from _The Container Store _and they're only $7.99 each. Thought I would share!
_




_

They're also stackable and make a nice display, which is what I was wanting for my bookcase.

Reactions: Like 12 | Helpful 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 21, 2018)

I always like to see a tidy and ordered library/bookcase. Brava

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Feb 22, 2018)

Nice, thanks for sharing!

My boyfriend and I are looking for a new house with an extra bedroom for books and spiders. My dad says these are both true and noble reasons to move!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## nykxx (Feb 22, 2018)

Mirandarachnid said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing!
> 
> My boyfriend and I are looking for a new house with an extra bedroom for books and spiders. My dad says these are both true and noble reasons to move!


IKEA bookcases are a godsend lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Liquifin (Feb 22, 2018)

Love the containers, what are the dimensions??


----------



## nykxx (Feb 22, 2018)

7-1/2" x 11" x 4-1/4" h 

They have a few different size options listed here:
https://www.containerstore.com/s/cl...xes/heeled-shoe-boxes/123d?productId=10023923
https://www.containerstore.com/s/cl...s-boxes/kids-shoe-box/123d?productId=10023922
https://www.containerstore.com/s/cl...s-boxes/mens-shoe-box/123d?productId=11003529
https://www.containerstore.com/s/cl...ns/clear-lookers-boxes/12d?productId=11005463

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for the share! I'm going to pick some up next time I go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StampFan (Feb 22, 2018)

Terribly jealous as usual.  No Canadian equivalent, and to buy, convert $, and ship to Canada is terribly cost prohibitive.  As usual.  Apparently we can't store our shoes or our tarantulas in nice containers here....


----------



## nykxx (Feb 22, 2018)

StampFan said:


> Terribly jealous as usual.  No Canadian equivalent, and to buy, convert $, and ship to Canada is terribly cost prohibitive.  As usual.  Apparently we can't store our shoes or our tarantulas in nice containers here....


Wow shipping and taxes are $60 by itself...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shannon1978 (Feb 23, 2018)

StampFan said:


> Terribly jealous as usual.  No Canadian equivalent, and to buy, convert $, and ship to Canada is terribly cost prohibitive.  As usual.  Apparently we can't store our shoes or our tarantulas in nice containers here....


I've said this many times...the market place here in Canada is like living in a 3rd world country. It's really pretty awful.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Shannon1978 (Feb 23, 2018)

Although to be fair... Interdesign is a brand Amazon sells that has many different sizes and while not nearly as cheap as hobby lobby or Amac boxes or container store...it's our best choice I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StampFan (Feb 23, 2018)

Shannon1978 said:


> Although to be fair... Interdesign is a brand Amazon sells that has many different sizes and while not nearly as cheap as hobby lobby or Amac boxes or container store...it's our best choice I think.


But for that cost one can buy an Exoterra or equivalent.  The markup on these types of goods is remarkable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shannon1978 (Feb 23, 2018)

StampFan said:


> But for that cost one can buy an Exoterra or equivalent.  The markup on these types of goods is remarkable.


Not sure which you're looking at, but those Interdesign can be had for between $20-40, depending on the size. Where are you buying exo Terra for that price?

Granted, that's still expensive compared to the Amac type boxes. But these are also much thicker and higher quality. 

But, we're basically in agreement...the barren market place is depressing here. Its truly awful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StampFan (Feb 23, 2018)

Shannon1978 said:


> Not sure which you're looking at, but those Interdesign can be had for between $20-40, depending on the size. Where are you buying exo Terra for that price?
> 
> Granted, that's still expensive compared to the Amac type boxes. But these are also much thicker and higher quality.
> 
> But, we're basically in agreement...the barren market place is depressing here. Its truly awful


I'm thinking more of a sweater box type. Can easily spend $35 to $55 for Interdesign on Canadian Amazon for an adult size enclosure. And that's cheaper than retailers. 

I've come to the conclusion that the Exo Terra Breeding boxes are the best deal for a larger adult T. Use a little contact paper ala Tom Morans YouTube vid to block excess ventilation and you have a good enclosure for a terrestrial that doesn't dig. 

Amazon.ca did have the tall Amac style boxes on big sale just before Xmas.  Like $11 or $12. Twice the price now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 26, 2018)

Seen these years ago...

IKEA is a shady company, nothing but crap.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## nykxx (Feb 27, 2018)

viper69 said:


> Seen these years ago...
> 
> IKEA is a shady company, nothing but crap.


Never had an issue with them. You get what you pay for, definitely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 27, 2018)

nykxx said:


> Never had an issue with them. You get what you pay for, definitely.


There's more to what I said. IKEA sends out better quality products to richer nations, and crappy made products to poorer nations ALL THE WHILE SELLING THE PRODUCTS AS IF THEY ARE IDENTICAL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 27, 2018)

viper69 said:


> There's more to what I said. IKEA sends out better quality products to richer nations, and crappy made products to poorer nations ALL THE WHILE SELLING THE PRODUCTS AS IF THEY ARE IDENTICAL


Yeah but 'better quality products' and 'IKEA' is like saying to a ('Spotlight') Boston Catholic Bishop that is only 'differently pedo' 

Now better quality (example, furnitures) would be the Italian handmade one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Feb 27, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yeah but 'better quality products' and 'IKEA' is like saying to a ('Spotlight) Boston Catholic Bishop that is only 'differently pedo'
> 
> Now better quality (example, furnitures) would be the Italian handmade one


The products being sold should be the same, companies shouldn't be ripping off nations like IKEA is. It's in the various EU news a few months ago- I read beyond my nation's own news, unlike most of my fellow citizens here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 27, 2018)

viper69 said:


> The products being sold should be the same, companies shouldn't be ripping off nations like IKEA is. It's in the various EU news a few months ago- I read beyond my nation's own news, unlike most of my fellow citizens here.


It's all about cash and power, my man. Huge brands or big corporations has a lot of more, let's say... 'space of action' than little ones, more 'observed'. At least this is how the show works in Italy.

Remember what Amazon UK did a couple of years ago: selling weapons online (lol) like nothing, ah ah.


----------



## shutout2000 (Feb 27, 2018)

Yup, just had a big order come in from them yesterday. My favorite place to buy from. Love em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeyD (Mar 6, 2018)

StampFan said:


> Terribly jealous as usual.  No Canadian equivalent, and to buy, convert $, and ship to Canada is terribly cost prohibitive.  As usual.  Apparently we can't store our shoes or our tarantulas in nice containers here....


They sell these in Canada at Winners, Home Sense, and Solutions.   I just picked one up over the weekend to try and see if I can mod it with some acrylic hinges to work as an arboreal enclosure.


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice find! I'm lucky to have a container store nearby. I have a few rehousings coming up. I'll have to pick these up this weekend.


----------



## StampFan (Mar 6, 2018)

MikeyD said:


> They sell these in Canada at Winners, Home Sense, and Solutions.   I just picked one up over the weekend to try and see if I can mod it with some acrylic hinges to work as an arboreal enclosure.


Hmmm, interesting.  I've tried multiple Winners with no luck.  There is no Solutions here, appears to be an Ontario-only chain.  Never tried Homesense, will give that a shot sometime, thanks!


----------



## MikeyD (Mar 6, 2018)

StampFan said:


> Hmmm, interesting.  I've tried multiple Winners with no luck.  There is no Solutions here, appears to be an Ontario-only chain.  Never tried Homesense, will give that a shot sometime, thanks!


They tend to be in the isle that has organizational stuff, hangers, womens makeup organizers, that kinda stuff.  The Winners here had a few sizes but HomeSense should have more.


----------



## mconnachan (Mar 6, 2018)

nykxx said:


> Wow shipping and taxes are $60 by itself...


There's no OMG emoji -


----------

